# A few from the last week or so.



## Aces-High (May 7, 2021)

A few of these are orders, and others are just me practicing.  The 2 ebonite on the left are ones I bought here.  The others are are diamondcast.  All are JoWo #6 of some variety.  

Thanks for looking, C and C welcome.

Jason


----------



## TDahl (May 7, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## howsitwork (May 7, 2021)

Jason

the white ones don’t do it for me but all are impeccable in finish. 

The first three all appeal to me but I am drawn especially to the green one. Slightly shorter and the curves  flow which , for some reason,  really grabs me??

I realize this will be just visual as your work is incredible but the centre coloured dot on the cap of the third one ( great lines and edges on that ) almost looks like a fracture or break point such as you get in green wood turning as you part off.  This seems to detract from the impact of the cap for me .

That green one just looks right at all levels ( can’t rationalise it, it just does. ) 

So from  the left 2 , 3 , 1 are my favourites in order of appeal. Eye candy if you like ??

Well done hope they sell well for you.


----------



## RichAldrich (May 7, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## Jim15 (May 7, 2021)

Great looking group of pens.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 7, 2021)

A great bunch of very nice looking pens, especially, the rainbow colored ones. 

Len


----------



## Fred Bruche (May 7, 2021)

Very nice Jason! 
Shape wise I prefer the body tapers on #3 and #4 (counting from left). Could be some distortion from the picture but the sections look a tad too skinny on these two. Color wise I bet the (unicorn poop?) look less subdued than in the picture. It would be nice to get a picture with the caps on 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aces-High (May 8, 2021)

Fred Bruche said:


> Very nice Jason!
> Shape wise I prefer the body tapers on #3 and #4 (counting from left). Could be some distortion from the picture but the sections look a tad too skinny on these two. Color wise I bet the (unicorn poop?) look less subdued than in the picture. It would be nice to get a picture with the caps on
> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## howsitwork (May 8, 2021)

Aces-High said:


> View attachment 306158


Hmm with caps on my favourite order changes to 2 then 1 then 3 counting from left Jason. All great work though !


----------

